
Show HN: Gist – checking for pub.dev package updates - taormina
https://gist.github.com/Taormina/5c99a6b99c747c6431856d7280448bec
======
taormina
I work on multiple Flutter apps and have been checking
[https://github.com/flutter/plugins](https://github.com/flutter/plugins) so
frequently that I finally wrote a hacky little script to just tell me if I had
any package updates to worry about. I made the gist because I thought someone
else might find it useful.

The most opinionated detail is really using any imports at all, but that's the
point of a MIT license, right?

